# Rescue Photos from Dead iPhone5 ???



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

I, myself, have never owned an iPhone, so I am really qualified to be messing with this.

A friend has given me the task of recovering the photos from her completely dead iPhone; I think she said it was an iPhone5 something-or-other.

She is about as technically challenged as they come; she doesn't think that anything on the phone has ever been "backed up", unless something is doing it unbeknownst to her.

I searched out and read about several software programs that claim they can rescue data from a dead phone, but every one I have read about keeps making mention of retrieving the data from an iTunes or iCloud backup; this is territory that I am completely unfamiliar with.

Has anyone had experience with this program; it seemed to be the most promising of those I have looked at:

http://www.iphone-ipad-recovery.com/recover-data-from-dead-iphone.html

Any help and suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

If the iphone is dead, how will the computer recognize the phone or the program?
The iphone recovery might scan your phone for photos but may require to purchase it for complete recovery.


----------



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

texasbullet said:


> If the iphone is dead, how will the computer recognize the phone or the program?
> The iphone recovery might scan your phone for photos but may require to purchase it for complete recovery.


I have no idea how it can access a dead phone; the program claims or hints that it can; I think it is dependent on just why the phone is dead.

After quite a bit of reading and research, the program I linked to is the one I see most referred to as a possible means of data rescue.

The website itself recommends that one download the free trial and see if it can "see" anything in the dead phone; if so, then the pay-for version can retrieve the data; and, if the free trial cannot see anything, then the phone is a lost cause.

I figure the reason they recommend that the free trial be tried first is:
1. To show those who may be hesitant to fork over $70 just what the program is capable of; if one can actually see photos that they had given up for lost, then they may go ahead and give it a shot.
2. To prevent those whose phone is a lost cause from demanding a refund.

Bless her poor old technology-challenged heart, she had about six weeks warning that imminent doom was upon her and still never thought to do something before it was too late.

Unless I discover a better plan, I think I will recommend to her that we give this a try.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Has she checked her iCloud account to see if the photos are there? https://www.icloud.com/ It may have been backing up their automatically.

If the phone is completely dead then no program will help you, if it doesn't boot then a program may or may not work either as most iPhones are now encrypted by default, it would have to work up to a certain point to allow access by the software, and would require the phone's password/pin. The program you linked to supposedly has a trial, install it and see if it works like they claim, that's the only way you'll rally know.

If the photos are truly important then you should take the phone into a certified Apple Care center for service and see if you can get it repaired.

What was the warning she had? Does it simply need a new battery?


----------



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

Triple6 said:


> Has she checked her iCloud account to see if the photos are there?
> 
> If the photos are truly important then you should take the phone into a certified Apple Care center for service and see if you can get it repaired.
> 
> Does it simply need a new battery?


I honestly doubt she has any idea even what the iCloud is; I will ask her to investigate that possibility.

She did take the phone into the big city to the Apple store and they were about as helpful as one could imagine.

She has just ordered a replacement battery in hopes that that may put a spark of life into it, enough to maybe be able to access it on the computer.

I haven't got the phone physically in my possession yet, but I expect to by the weekend.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The iCloud account should use the same login as her Apple account/ID.


----------

